# Eos-m brochures



## archiea (Jul 21, 2013)

Figure I start a collection going:

Europe:
horizontal:
http://www.brochures.canon-europe.com/getFile.php?productid=8598&languageid=-1&categoryID=3839
Vertical (best for computer viewing)
http://www.brochures.canon-europe.com/getFile.php?productid=8598&languageid=1


----------



## archiea (Jul 21, 2013)

Interactive brochure from Asia (but in English)

http://www.canon-asia.com/EOSM/mobile/abilitypage.php


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 21, 2013)

archiea said:


> Interactive brochure from Asia (but in English)
> 
> http://www.canon-asia.com/EOSM/mobile/abilitypage.php



Which begs the question, *what is the EOS N?* listed under the accessories link along with EOS M.


----------

